

UX is not UI - afoketunji
http://pixxel.co/feed/ux-is-not-ui

======
duiker101
I am not sure the title is appropriate... because this is just a list of
things you do in your job doesn't mean this have nothing to do with UI
work...there is something wrong with this article but I can't really explain
what.

------
benharrison
I couldn't agree more with the statement that "UX is not UI". I consider
myself to be pretty skilled at UI design, but I often find that other
developers (with no graphic design talent) are just as good, if not better, at
UX than I am. I don't see why these always have to go hand-in-hand. The
'Photoshop guy' always seems to be assumed to be the resident UX expert.

------
orangethirty
Copywriting is UX? How many UX desginers can do copywriting?

~~~
sp4rki
All the good ones can. It might not be the job of the UX guy to do all the
copywriting, _but_ it is his job to make sure the person typing the walls of
text is using the correct information, displaying it in a manner that benefits
the goals of the product, and in the correct style so as to maximize
conversions (or whatever metrics you're using today). A good UX guy/gal is a
person who is adept at writing, designing, and hopefully at least a little
programming. He/she should also have a great eye for detail and most important
than anything else, be as rational as can be and use logic to define a
projects direction in addition to one of the most important aspects of the UX
field - user/a-b/whatever testing.

~~~
orangethirty
But thats the job of the copywriter. Making sure everything reads and
displays. I think there is a bigger issue at hand and that is the
fragmentation of skills going on. People are hiring more specialists when
there is no need for one. A (good and experienced) copywriter with real world
knowledge can actually do all those things you mention. Maybe its another
buzzword like growth hacking, which I use to like and use, but now loathe.

Any list of good UX people I could research?

------
hawleyal
Semantics

